# Funktion zum Prozent berechnen



## Gudy (17. November 2004)

Hi,
gibt es in PHP eine Funktion der ich nur 2 Zahlen übergeben muss und dann die differenz in "%" zurück gegeben bekomme?

also ich übergebe 100 und 80, und würde 20% zurück bekommen.....


THX


----------



## Oliver Gringel (17. November 2004)

Die Funktion heißt "-".


----------



## Gudy (17. November 2004)

lol die idee war gut und wenn ich das nur bei dem bsp. bräuchte würde ichd as noch eben so im Kopf hinbekommen, aber jetzt sag mir wie du mit deiner Super Funktion bei 172,45 || 453,98 ein Ergebniss liefern willst


----------



## Oliver Gringel (17. November 2004)

```
(x-y)/x*100
```
Warst du nie in der Schule, oder was?


----------



## mouCe (17. November 2004)

was nu wenn x kleiner is ?


----------



## Jägermeister (17. November 2004)

vorher schauen, welche zahl größer is und dann passend ordnen


----------



## Gumbo (17. November 2004)

Wenn _x_ kleiner als was ist, als _y_? Du hast wohl wirklich nicht aufgepasst:
	
	
	



```
|(x-y)/x*100|
```


----------



## Oliver Gringel (17. November 2004)

Es geht ja darum zu wissen, um wieviel % y kleiner als x ist. Wenn dann y größer als x ist, muss das Ergebnis entsprechend negativ sein.


----------

